# Tube Feeding, Any Suggestions?



## FemFeeder (Jul 13, 2007)

I adore force feeding in general but it seems it would be so much more fun if I could just feed my boyfriend through a tube, a nice liquid that he could keep swollowing...

What's the best way to go about tube feeding? Or liquid stuffing?


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jul 13, 2007)

Fem Feeder
Just stick the tube down his throat and turn it on and watch him get bigger and bigger


----------



## FemFeeder (Jul 13, 2007)

should I use like a tube and a funnel? Is there some kind of way to go about it that I don't know of? I wonder if there are any machines that could be used for it....


----------



## growingincolorado (Jul 13, 2007)

Sticking a tube through the nasal passage and to the stomach is a delicate operation and should be left to medical professionals. If you snake the tube into the lungs by accident and pump fluid in there, you'll kill him. Plus, it's painful to take the tube out.

Funnel feeding might be your best bet, just use something like a beer bong.


----------



## FemFeeder (Jul 13, 2007)

growingincolorado said:


> Sticking a tube through the nasal passage and to the stomach is a delicate operation and should be left to medical professionals. If you snake the tube into the lungs by accident and pump fluid in there, you'll kill him. Plus, it's painful to take the tube out.
> 
> Funnel feeding might be your best bet, just use something like a beer bong.



That's what i was thinking. Just didn't knwo if there were any better ways.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 13, 2007)

growingincolorado said:


> Sticking a tube through the nasal passage and to the stomach is a delicate operation and should be left to medical professionals. If you snake the tube into the lungs by accident and pump fluid in there, you'll kill him. Plus, it's painful to take the tube out.
> 
> Funnel feeding might be your best bet, just use something like a beer bong.



<mod>
I'm quoting this because it's true and some good advice. No one here is able or qualified to tell you "how" to do something that is equivalent to a medical procedure, nor is that what this board is for. 

If you're looking for advice on funnel feeding, etc... then someone here maybe be able to share ideas or experiences. 

Also, keep in mind that "force" should NOT indicate that the partner is an unwilling participant in the overall activity. The fantasy here extends to partners during consensual acts. 

Other than that... carry on, folks!
</mod>


----------



## Jes (Jul 13, 2007)

What about the way gravity enemas work? A container of liquid suspended up high, and a tube leading to...

I'd suggest using separate tubes, though. 

Or what's that hospital-y thing? Blood transfusions. IVs. Some work on the principle of gravity, not force, right? 

Beer bong?

I'd go for a beer bong tube feed. It's been a real long week.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 13, 2007)

is this for real?


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 13, 2007)

Grab a beer bong and a high-calorie milkshake-like substance, you tell us.


----------



## Jes (Jul 13, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> is this for real?



Yup. It's a big fetish behavior and interest, has been featured in films and wankfests for quite some time. I also imagine it does factor into the sex lives of a good number of people.

I can't say I know much, and I don't really know if my ideas would work, but I thought I'd post them anyway.

Try google, when you're not sure if something is real. It can separate the wheat from the chaff, and probably tell you all sorts of things you'd never guess!


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 13, 2007)

has anyone here ever been the recipient of this and would they be willing to share? my brain is having a hard time understanding how it works. does it hurt? couldn't you choke?

it's fascinating. and i don't mean in an 'i'm against it' kind of way. i just think it's interesting.


----------



## Jes (Jul 13, 2007)

Ever do a beer bong?

Now do it with vanilla frosting.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 13, 2007)

Jes said:


> Ever do a beer bong?
> 
> Now do it with vanilla frosting.



That's what I thought. Except beer isn't thick and gloppy! Chokies!

And no I've never done a beer bong. I can binge drink the normal way, thank you very much.


----------



## FemFeeder (Jul 13, 2007)

I use the term "force feed" pretty loosely...

He is ALL into it, he loves that this is my fetish but it's kind of like how some people like to "play rape" it's just like you put yourself mentaly in this fantasy situation. 

I wasn't going to try and attempt anything that could hurt him. I wann't going to try and actually shove a tube down his throat and end up puncturing something lol. I guess I really am looking for advice on funnel feeding, I would also like to know if other's have experienced this.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 13, 2007)

FemFeeder said:


> I use the term "force feed" pretty loosely...
> 
> He is ALL into it, he loves that this is my fetish but it's kind of like how some people like to "play rape" it's just like you put yourself mentaly in this fantasy situation.
> 
> I wasn't going to try and attempt anything that could hurt him. I wann't going to try and actually shove a tube down his throat and end up puncturing something lol. I guess I really am looking for advice on funnel feeding, I would also like to know if other's have experienced this.



Oh I hear you on the fantasy thing. I think that experimenting with taboo desires like that is great. I just can't figure out the logistics of the tube.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2007)

Jes said:


> What about the way gravity enemas work? A container of liquid suspended up high, and a tube leading to...
> 
> I'd suggest using separate tubes, though.
> 
> ...



It wouldn't let me rep you for separate tubes.......


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 13, 2007)

Jes said:


> Yup. It's a big fetish behavior and interest, has been featured in films and wankfests for quite some time. I also imagine it does factor into the sex lives of a good number of people.
> 
> I can't say I know much, and I don't really know if my ideas would work, but I thought I'd post them anyway.
> 
> Try google, when you're not sure if something is real. It can separate the wheat from the chaff, and probably tell you all sorts of things you'd never guess!




It seriously grosses me out. Haha.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 13, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> It seriously grosses me out. Haha.



The OP here asked a genuine question and on the Weight board which is the correct place for it, why do you post so rudely? I'm sure the majority of people who use the forums are not into tube or force feeding even as fantasy, but respect other people and so would not post as you just have. Your comment added nothing to the thread and wasnt even a question. If you posted a pic of yourself or posted about something you enjoy that you assumed would be respected on these boards and someone told you they find it gross, I'm sure you wouldn't appreciate it.

Basic manners are valuable.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 13, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> The OP here asked a genuine question and on the Weight board which is the correct place for it, why do you post so rudely? I'm sure the majority of people who use the forums are not into tube or force feeding even as fantasy, but respect other people and so would not post as you just have. Your comment added nothing to the thread and wasnt even a question. If you posted a pic of yourself or posted about something you enjoy that you assumed would be respected on these boards and someone told you they find it gross, I'm sure you wouldn't appreciate it.
> 
> Basic manners are valuable.





I'm sorry, it's a board, I guess I wrongly assumed that my opinion counted. Just because it's a fat acceptance site doesn't mean that all behaviour is condoned. Such is life.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 13, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm sorry, it's a board, I guess I wrongly assumed that my opinion counted. Just because it's a fat acceptance site doesn't mean that all behaviour is condoned. Such is life.


 
Of course your opinion counts, but we "condone" anything that's respectful and done with both parties' consent, don't we? I may not dig something, but eh, it's not my life or my body. 

The thing is that this is a site that touches on all sorts of interests and desires which might seem "gross" to the average joe. So I think that given that, this environment should be extra safe if what turns you on is not the norm. 

Lots of people would think that fat is gross. We don't and we'd be hurt if someone else said so. I'm not a feeder, but hell, I can't judge.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 13, 2007)

If you are talking about putting a tube down his throat, STOP! Very dangerous and it'll wreck his throat. Funneling? Fun and safe.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 13, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> If you are talking about putting a tube down his throat, STOP! Very dangerous and it'll wreck his throat. Funneling? Fun and safe.


 
I just pictured hanging out with someone, you're in the mood for some feeding, picking up your tube and suddenly noticing a big red sticker and a picture of TSL holding her hand up with "STOP! Very Dangerous." 

But on the funnel? Thumbs up TSL saying, "Fun and safe!" 

Market these products immediately.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 13, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm sorry, it's a board, I guess I wrongly assumed that my opinion counted. Just because it's a fat acceptance site doesn't mean that all behaviour is condoned. Such is life.



Have you READ the title of the forum you are on? 

Weight Board - *Erotic weight gain and fantasy issues*

You didn't contribute, you were just plain rude. Would you go on the clothing board where a woman posts a picture of herself in a new dress asking what people thought, and say "that's gross haha" even if you thought that? I hope to God you wouldn't. We are taught as children, tact and diplomacy. They are basic manners. This site has many facets and different boards, if you don't "condone" one side, perhaps you're better not looking at it if you can't stop yourself from being rude. It's not about behaviour to be condoned. It's about sexual fantasy.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 13, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I just pictured hanging out with someone, you're in the mood for some feeding, picking up your tube and suddenly noticing a big red sticker and a picture of TSL holding her hand up with "STOP! Very Dangerous."
> 
> But on the funnel? Thumbs up TSL saying, "Fun and safe!"
> 
> Market these products immediately.



That is sooooo awesome! I would buy them. (Does that make me vain?)


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 13, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Have you READ the title of the forum you are on?
> 
> Weight Board - *Erotic weight gain and fantasy issues*
> 
> You didn't contribute, you were just plain rude. Would you go on the clothing board where a woman posts a picture of herself in a new dress asking what people thought, and say "that's gross haha" even if you thought that? I hope to God you wouldn't. We are taught as children, tact and diplomacy. They are basic manners. This site has many facets and different boards, if you don't "condone" one side, perhaps you're better not looking at it if you can't stop yourself from being rude. It's not about behaviour to be condoned. It's about sexual fantasy.



I contributed with my feelings on it. But because they're negative, in your eyes i'm being rude. It's dangerous and quite repulsive. That's MY feeling on it. You, of course, are MORE than welcome to have your own opinion. I'm not stopping you. The topic was shown on the main board as all topics are when someone has replied. I haven't seen in any rules that I can't say how I feel ANYWHERE on the board. Just because you all get off on it doesn't mean I have to. I stumbled on it and was a bit shocked. If I directed something at you personally then your rants are warranted. I was genuinely surprised that someone would find this appealing in any way. But now that you've ripped me apart, I can see why I find saying anything on these boards so useless. If you're not with, you're against. It's a pretty shitty way to be.

Personally, I think you're the one being rude.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 13, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Of course your opinion counts, but we "condone" anything that's respectful and done with both parties' consent, don't we? I may not dig something, but eh, it's not my life or my body.
> 
> The thing is that this is a site that touches on all sorts of interests and desires which might seem "gross" to the average joe. So I think that given that, this environment should be extra safe if what turns you on is not the norm.
> 
> Lots of people would think that fat is gross. We don't and we'd be hurt if someone else said so. I'm not a feeder, but hell, I can't judge.



It's just an opinion. I think i'm allowed to have one just like anyone else, right? We're here to discuss. And there are QUITE a few things that are not legal that two consenting parties do. 

But not everyone who is large or likes large people are into this kind of thing. I STUMBLED on to this message. I'm genuinely disugusted. It's dangerous.


And that's all i'm going to say. I didn't expect to be ripped apart for having an opinion.

But as i've said before, i'm finding out that if you're not 100% with everything on this site, you're totally against it. 

Bummer.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 13, 2007)

There's always been an unwritten understanding on Dimensions that since fat is seen as so negative in the world outside Dimensions, any sort of negativity towards anything else goes against the message of the site.

The idea that if we can accept fat here, there's not much else we shouldn't be able to accept and/or be open to. Some people are just more militant about that than others.

The thought put simply is: This is an acceptance site, ergo, accept all things, or keep your mouth shut about your feelings against something.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 13, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> It's just an opinion. I think i'm allowed to have one just like anyone else, right? We're here to discuss. And there are QUITE a few things that are not legal that two consenting parties do.
> 
> But not everyone who is large or likes large people are into this kind of thing. I STUMBLED on to this message. I'm genuinely disugusted. It's dangerous.
> 
> ...


 
Don't get prickly with me. Save that shit for someone who is trying to fight with you. I responded very nicely to you because I didn't think that you meant any harm and I was genuinely trying to explain why it might rub people the wrong way. People come here because it's a safe place to explore their fantasies. Being ridiculed will bother them. 

It's one of those things where if someone says "what you like is disgusting", it feels like a personal attack. 

People have gone around and around about feeder issues and consent, and it's a tough question. Yes, there are things that are not legal consent or not, but legality never entered into the argument. I think that it's hard to not have really strong feelings on fringe fantasies like this. It's a visceral reaction, just like you described having. And there's nothing wrong with that, but to put it the way you did will put people on the defensive. 

And of course not everyone who likes large is into it. I'm not into it. But I don't see the point in judging someone for what they enjoy. Dangerous? Possibly, but the OP was meant to open a discussion about ways in which it can be done safely.

Holy shit I just realized that I'm trying to make peace which is totally unlike me. It's like Invasion of the Body Snatchers. It's significantly less fun than fighting. Man, I'm getting old.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 13, 2007)

Wag, I think your post went too far, in that 'we' don't have to accept all things and always keep 'our' mouths shut. I know what you were trying to say, but this issue is about consenting adults, and the OP is all about that.

This site is not an across the board acceptance site..otherwise we would not have Hyde Park 

Surly, if the OP had said that the object of her desire did not want to be fed like this and she was looking for ways to be devious or use outright force, then I would hope that you, me and all others would step up and be heard. She has a willing partner, and while I have my own ideas about this and other things, at the end of the day...it is their relationship.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 13, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Wag, I think your post went too far, in that 'we' don't have to accept all things and always keep 'our' mouths shut. I know what you were trying to say, but this issue is about consenting adults, and the OP is all about that.
> 
> This site is not an across the board acceptance site..otherwise we would not have Hyde Park
> 
> Surly, if the OP had said that the object of her desire did not want to be fed like this and she was looking for ways to be devious or use outright force, then I would hope that you, me and all others would step up and be heard. She has a willing partner, and while I have my own ideas about this and other things, at the end of the day...it is their relationship.



God yes. If any of us thought that someone were being abused, we would lose our shit. And with good reason.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 13, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm sorry, it's a board, I guess I wrongly assumed that my opinion counted. Just because it's a fat acceptance site doesn't mean that all behaviour is condoned. Such is life.



This board, the Weight Board specifically, is for freedom of fantasy/erotic weight gain fantasy, etc... so this topic is more than welcome as a discussion, and does not reflect the tone and topics of the rest of the boards. 

Discussion, on both sides, is more than welcome, but should remain respectful and cognizant of the tone of this particular board within Dimensions.

/mod


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 13, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> The topic was shown on the main board as all topics are when someone has replied.


All replies do not show on the main board. You may be confused by using the 'new posts' button, which puts all forum replies together... but they still reside on their respective boards.

And you can say whatever you like here (within the scope of the rules) - opinions are welcome. However - _*how *_you express them is 99% responsible for how they will be received.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 13, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> I contributed with my feelings on it. But because they're negative, in your eyes i'm being rude. It's dangerous and quite repulsive. That's MY feeling on it. You, of course, are MORE than welcome to have your own opinion. I'm not stopping you. The topic was shown on the main board as all topics are when someone has replied. I haven't seen in any rules that I can't say how I feel ANYWHERE on the board. Just because you all get off on it doesn't mean I have to. I stumbled on it and was a bit shocked. If I directed something at you personally then your rants are warranted. I was genuinely surprised that someone would find this appealing in any way. But now that you've ripped me apart, I can see why I find saying anything on these boards so useless. If you're not with, you're against. It's a pretty shitty way to be.
> 
> Personally, I think you're the one being rude.



I haven't been rude at all if you care to read back. Whereas you were rude from your first post on and now even worse. And, FYI I am not in the slightest into tube or funnel feeding. However I do respect the fantasies and desires of others, so you are completely wrong in your assumptions.

I didn't rant, but I fear you are now. R-E-S-P-E-C-T.


----------



## boots (Jul 13, 2007)

I think what people don't realize about funnel feeding, or tube feeding with the tube in the mouth (and not run down into the stomach), is that is can be just as helpless (hot and sexy) an experience for the feedee. Some people would say that is deplorable, but then what about "whips and chains"? If it is someone's kink to be completely helpless, they get off on it, and they trust their partner, then it is a consensual relationship, so long as a desire to be made helpless is, at some point, made completely clear to the controlling partner (or enabler of helplessness.) Risks should always be discussed. 

There certainly isn't anything wrong with bringing up any kind of horribly dangerous act of deviation in this forum. Even if that means jumping in hot lava or stabbing one's self in the eye with a fork for sexual pleasure. Why? Because some people don't understand HOW a deviant desire could be dangerous (although some, like eye forking, are more obvious than others.) Erotic stories are written about tube feeding, with a tube running down the throat and into the stomach, and it might be nice to imagine, but your average person reading such a story might not be aware of the inherent dangers and downfalls (of which there are quite a few), and that this is a medical procedure that requires trained professionals (and lubricant, gross!) to be performed with some degree of safety.

Sure, someone might hold the opinion that something is "gross" or deplorable, but someone else might hold the opinion that such an opinion isn't worth a damn. Yes we all have our entitled opinions, but having an opinion shouldn't be used as an excuse to berate people tactlessly. There is a very important, pragmatic, and practical reason for keeping a civil environment here, even when discussing the strangest and least appealing kinks. Some sexual practices are dangerous, or can be dangerous without helpful information. People need to feel entirely COMFORTABLE coming here to discuss ANY deviant sexual practice, so that they can be well informed as to what dangers may arise. We could tell mister eye forker, "hey, try wearing sunglasses, and use a paper fork." If he/she expresses a wish to persist in ACTUAL forking, then he/she might be ripe for a good scolding.

In that vein, here are some cool funnel feeding tips. This can be done with either a plastic funnel, or a plastic funnel with a tube attached (a beer bong.) This can be done with the feedee's hands bound to a bed or chair, or not. The former would be force-feeding (which, as mentioned before is a relative term; one can desire to be forced), and requires a high degree of trust between the two participants, and as such, the latter should be attempted first. If you wish to be tube-fed, but not force-fed, than by having hands free you are simply forcing yourself to keep going with the help of your feeder. It is very important that if one desires to be bound and force-fed with a tube or funnel, that some safety be established. Sense a word is obviously out of the question, perhaps blinking twice, shaking the head, tapping feet, etc. Also, hands shouldn't be tied as if your partner is a prisoner that might escape (if someone wants to be helpless and force-fed, they won't be trying to get away as long as they can convince themselves that they are bound and helpless.) This is chugging liquid, it's always possible that choking could occur, so the restraints should be simple and easy to untie, release, or cut with a pair of scissors close by if need be.

Now for the sexy part. Either way, the key is that the tip of the funnel or the tube should just come close enough to the back of the throat so that the feedee can swallow, but can't close the back of the throat (obviously not back far enough to cause a gag reflex) to stop the flow of liquid. If using just a funnel, the end of the funnel should be snipped so that the end is this far back while the funnel rests in th mouth. The feedee should position the tube or funnel the first time to figure out how it can be done comfortably and safely, and then show the feeder where it should be. This should also be attempted with small amounts of liquid several times until the feedee has a feel for it. This might take longer for some, and could require several "practice" sessions, to figure out how to chug liquid without gagging or choking. IF YOU CAN'T FIGURE OUT HOW TO DO IT WITHOUT CHOKING, DON'T GO THROUGH WITH IT. The feedee should be instructed to take a deep breath right before poring in the liquid, and a signal (like blinking twice) should be established to let the feeder know when the feedee is running out of air. It also will take some time for the remaining fluid to force it's way down the feedee's throat, so this should be timed to give both parties an adequate idea of how much time the feedee will have to keep holding his/her breath after the liquid has stopped being pored. If using a beer bong, the plastic tube can be pinched off to stop the flow sooner than later.

Remember, if the hands aren't bound, then the feedee can just remove the tube or funnel and suffer a big mess, but if bound, the feedee is completely helpless. If the tube is positioned right, there is no way to stop the flow of liquid, and how much the feedee drinks is completely up to the feeder, so this is far safer and just as kinky as running a tube up someone's nose. 

But it should also be kept in mind that it has been proven that 4 quarts of liquid will cause an average stomach to rupture, which isn't to say that 3 and a half might not cause a hemorrhage. Liquid doesn't compress either, so it might appear that someone can eat 5 or 6 quarts worth of food, but after your stomach squishes it all down it turns out to be much less. Though, some people, after years of binging and stretching, may be able to hold more than 4 quarts, but it one should only attempt going beyond that (on an empty stomach), if the feedee commands a truly tremendous capacity. Also, past 2 or 3 quarts, it shouldn't be done all at once, the stomach needs time to accommodate. The best way to do this would be for the feedee to eat until fill or just overfull (but not completely stuffed) first, then be tube fed a smaller amount, say less than a liter, and then fed more little by little over the course of several hours (or days ), keeping in mind that the stomach empties itself of much (not all) of the food in it every 2-3 hours.

Safety first. Sex all night.


----------



## FemFeeder (Jul 14, 2007)

boots said:


> I think what people don't realize about funnel feeding, or tube feeding with the tube in the mouth (and not run down into the stomach), is that is can be just as helpless (hot and sexy) an experience for the feedee. Some people would say that is deplorable, but then what about "whips and chains"? If it is someone's kink to be completely helpless, they get off on it, and they trust their partner, then it is a consensual relationship, so long as a desire to be made helpless is, at some point, made completely clear to the controlling partner (or enabler of helplessness.) Risks should always be discussed.
> 
> There certainly isn't anything wrong with bringing up any kind of horribly dangerous act of deviation in this forum. Even if that means jumping in hot lava or stabbing one's self in the eye with a fork for sexual pleasure. Why? Because some people don't understand HOW a deviant desire could be dangerous (although some, like eye forking, are more obvious than others.) Erotic stories are written about tube feeding, with a tube running down the throat and into the stomach, and it might be nice to imagine, but your average person reading such a story might not be aware of the inherent dangers and downfalls (of which there are quite a few), and that this is a medical procedure that requires trained professionals (and lubricant, gross!) to be performed with some degree of safety.
> 
> ...



*applause* amazing advice sir, thank you kindly.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 14, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> It seriously grosses me out. Haha.



Well hello...simple solution...stop reading the thread...jaysus...my 3 yr old could have figured that one out all by herself.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice educational and informative post Boots, very interesting.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 14, 2007)

Jes said:


> Yup. It's a big fetish behavior and interest, has been featured in films and wankfests for quite some time. I also imagine it does factor into the sex lives of a good number of people.



You're shitting me. You'd think it would hurt and make you barf just trying it.


----------



## boots (Jul 14, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> You're shitting me. You'd think it would hurt and make you barf just trying it.



If you made someone hurt (in a way they don't appreciate) and barf while tube feeding them, than obviously you're not paying attention to your partner. It's called "consensual", Jack, as in two people want to do it, not just one.

(The "you" there is a general you, not YOU)


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 14, 2007)

Wow, Boots! Thank you for the explanations. I love learning about other kinks. Even if I don't think that I would be into them it gives me a way to relate-- so I can see how that would be hot to someone with those interests.

Awesome job.


----------



## Jes (Jul 14, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> You're shitting me. You'd think it would hurt and make you barf just trying it.



you'd think? have you tried? no? well then...

anyway, think of it this way: some people get off on 'force' feeding, and other people get off vomiting during sex. Put those 2 people together and it's a win-win, either way it ends up working. Right?

They should really put me in charge of a 1st-world nation, because I always have a P of A.*


(*plan of action)


----------



## Sugar (Jul 14, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> There's always been an unwritten understanding on Dimensions that since fat is seen as so negative in the world outside Dimensions, any sort of negativity towards anything else goes against the message of the site.
> 
> The idea that if we can accept fat here, there's not much else we shouldn't be able to accept and/or be open to. Some people are just more militant about that than others.
> 
> The thought put simply is: This is an acceptance site, ergo, accept all things, or keep your mouth shut about your feelings against something.



I was starting to feel some rage on the justification to say it's OK to call something here gross...and then my hero jumped in!

:wubu:


----------



## fatboy1004 (Jul 14, 2007)

I've been funnel-fed a couple of times, and it was just about the hottest thing I've ever experienced. The liquid needs to be pretty "thin" for lack of a better term, so the "frosting" suggestion earlier won't really do. Even a milkshake only works if it's been melted for a bit so that it will flow better.

I was laying down on a bed, with only a funnel in my mouth (no tube, iow) and someone pouring the stuff into the funnel about as fast as I could stand it. Evidently my eyes got really wide as I tried to keep up with the flow, but somehow (and I don't remember how) I was able to signal to her that it was too much for me to take at once when it got to be too fast/too much.

Anyway -- I thought it was ridiculously hot.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 14, 2007)

Also, I'm sure merely turning your head to the side (or down, etc) would end a session (albeit very messily! lol) immediately. When you're only putting something in the mouth, it's fairly easy to move in a way that would keep you from swallowing any more. 

And for the record, because people seem to misunderstand my "understanding" of issues as endorsement or support/participation - I have ZERO interest in any of this (topic at hand and WG personally), but I believe it's anyone's right to participate in whatever they wish. Not my bid'ness.

I'm just here to help make sure people can express what they want in the environment it was intended.


----------



## Jes (Jul 14, 2007)

well, i was saying the frosting thing for effect, you know? even *I* understand viscosity (if all other science stuff eludes me). 

last night, i was trying to design a machine that buys ingredients for, makes up, and feeds me little hunks of cookie dough. Maybe a batting-cage baseball arm thing, or a slingshot.

I bet those MIT robot-building nerds could make that work. Any of them feeders? I'd never leave the house. Literally.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 14, 2007)

Lucky said:


> I was starting to feel some rage on the justification to say it's OK to call something here gross...and then my hero jumped in!
> 
> :wubu:



Well, it actually is ok to say you think something is gross, but it's a bit rude/dismissive and judgmental, so you're going to end up getting called on the carpet for it if other participants deem it so. 

No one, not directed at you Lucky, has to like or participate in every aspect of what is here at Dimensions, and MOST don't. But a far better way to enjoy the time here is to stay clear of boards that you find offensive in some way (why I try to keep my toes very far out of the Hyde Park water). 

Opinions and discussions are welcome, but when they get to a point where the squash one's ability to use the board for its _intended purpose_, then they're encouraged to take it elsewhere. 

Hope that makes some sense.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 14, 2007)

Jes said:


> well, i was saying the frosting thing for effect, you know? even *I* understand viscosity (if all other science stuff eludes me).
> 
> last night, i was trying to design a machine that buys ingredients for, makes up, and feeds me little hunks of cookie dough. Maybe a batting-cage baseball arm thing, or a slingshot.
> 
> I bet those MIT robot-building nerds could make that work. Any of them feeders? I'd never leave the house. Literally.



Oh. I want one.


----------



## boots (Jul 14, 2007)

Jes said:


> well, i was saying the frosting thing for effect, you know? even *I* understand viscosity (if all other science stuff eludes me).
> 
> last night, i was trying to design a machine that buys ingredients for, makes up, and feeds me little hunks of cookie dough. Maybe a batting-cage baseball arm thing, or a slingshot.
> 
> I bet those MIT robot-building nerds could make that work. Any of them feeders? I'd never leave the house. Literally.



Frosting could definitely work if you rigged a tube to the end of a pastry press. It would definitely be sexy after a big meal to "finish someone off" this way for, oh say, a couple of hours. For someone wanting to be forced, especially since it would take a lot longer, and it would be a more drawn out process. It would be safer too, and would probably fit more in after some time, taking longer. Though with something as sugary as icing, it should be a rare treat, lest you put your partner into a diabetic shock .


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 14, 2007)

This is sort of tangential, but all this talk of fringe fantasies got me thinking...

Here we're all pretty open about our interests, because this is a safe and mostly anonymous venue. But let's say you're really into the idea of being funnel fed. How do you bring that up with someone you're dating? I wonder how hard it is for people to introduce these interests in a typical dating situation.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 14, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> This is sort of tangential, but all this talk of fringe fantasies got me thinking...
> 
> Here we're all pretty open about our interests, because this is a safe and mostly anonymous venue. But let's say you're really into the idea of being funnel fed. How do you bring that up with someone you're dating? I wonder how hard it is for people to introduce these interests in a typical dating situation.



I'd think that it's just one of those things that slips out when you're drunk, or something.

Hell, that's how my mother found out I was a crossdresser.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 14, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> This is sort of tangential, but all this talk of fringe fantasies got me thinking...
> 
> Here we're all pretty open about our interests, because this is a safe and mostly anonymous venue. But let's say you're really into the idea of being funnel fed. How do you bring that up with someone you're dating? I wonder how hard it is for people to introduce these interests in a typical dating situation.



"I have this friend who is really into tube feeding" *goes into detailed explanation* and if they go "that is gross" you can be like, I agree! If they're like .. yeah, that is interesting, sounds erotic. Oh? I think so too.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 14, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I'd think that it's just one of those things that slips out when you're drunk, or something.
> 
> Hell, that's how my mother found out I was a crossdresser.



*nod*

Or like when I told you that I'm a furry.




(disclaimer: I AM KIDDING)


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 14, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> *nod*
> 
> Or like when I told you that I'm a furry.
> 
> ...



Our furry contigent is going to be very disappointed. They're small but passionate!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 14, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> This is sort of tangential, but all this talk of fringe fantasies got me thinking...
> 
> Here we're all pretty open about our interests, because this is a safe and mostly anonymous venue. But let's say you're really into the idea of being funnel fed. How do you bring that up with someone you're dating? I wonder how hard it is for people to introduce these interests in a typical dating situation.



You truly have to be comfortable with a loved one, the same way you'd be comfortable with a friend. Remember how you didn't feel awkward (I hope) when we were discussing oral? Like that, but with a date.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 14, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> You truly have to be comfortable with a loved one, the same way you'd be comfortable with a friend. Remember how you didn't feel awkward (I hope) when we were discussing oral? Like that, but with a date.



I can just see that if you don't say it in time, you might never. If your desire is particularly "odd", your nervousness might stop you. And then when do you tell? A month in? A year in? 5 years in? At some point it becomes shocking to tell your SO "oh yeah by the way force feed."

It's tough. 

note: You know someone is thinking, "When did TSL and Wax talk about oral? Ooooh"

note #2: The spellCheck wants to correct "TSL" as "Tesla", which I will call you from now on.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 14, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I can just see that if you don't say it in time, you might never. If your desire is particularly "odd", your nervousness might stop you. And then when do you tell? A month in? A year in? 5 years in? At some point it becomes shocking to tell your SO "oh yeah by the way force feed."
> 
> It's tough.
> 
> ...



Sweet. My brother loves the name Tesla. Coincidence? OBVIOUSLY!

I don't think feederism in its myriad of forms is super odd. I'd call it a downright common fetish; it only looks "weird" when it's extreme, like funneling. Slow intro is best as well as knowing your partner. If you're kinky, avoid largely sexually stuffy people. If the person's responsive, I don't think it's that hard to discuss a fetish.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 14, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Sweet. My brother loves the name Tesla. Coincidence? OBVIOUSLY!
> 
> I don't think feederism in its myriad of forms is super odd. I'd call it a downright common fetish; it only looks "weird" when it's extreme, like funneling. Slow intro is best as well as knowing your partner. If you're kinky, avoid largely sexually stuffy people. If the person's responsive, I don't think it's that hard to discuss a fetish.



Now I'm wondering if I have any odd fetishes.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 14, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Now I'm wondering if I have any odd fetishes.



other than the mop thing?


----------



## squurp (Jul 14, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> It's just an opinion. I think i'm allowed to have one just like anyone else, right? We're here to discuss. And there are QUITE a few things that are not legal that two consenting parties do.
> 
> But not everyone who is large or likes large people are into this kind of thing. I STUMBLED on to this message. I'm genuinely disugusted. It's dangerous.
> 
> ...



Well, it is sort of along the lines of, if it is not nice, you don't need to say it. Also, you could have voiced your opinion in a less harsh way. "Tube feeding makes me uncomfortable." or "Tube feeding is not my thing." And the people that have responded to you, have voice their opinion on your opinion in a way much nicer than you chose to. No one called you names, no one demanded your post deleted, or your input squelched. As far as I can tell, they just didn't like your opinion or how you expressed it, and it seems that is their right. And that is my opinion.


----------



## Jes (Jul 14, 2007)

boots said:


> Frosting could definitely work if you rigged a tube to the end of a pastry press. It would definitely be sexy after a big meal to "finish someone off" this way for, oh say, a couple of hours. For someone wanting to be forced, especially since it would take a lot longer, and it would be a more drawn out process. It would be safer too, and would probably fit more in after some time, taking longer. Though with something as sugary as icing, it should be a rare treat, lest you put your partner into a diabetic shock .


Icing leaves me cold.

Get to work on the cookie dough machine!


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 14, 2007)

Jes said:


> Icing leaves me cold.
> 
> Get to work on the cookie dough machine!



with or without choco morsels?


----------



## Ivy (Jul 14, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> This is sort of tangential, but all this talk of fringe fantasies got me thinking...
> 
> Here we're all pretty open about our interests, because this is a safe and mostly anonymous venue. But let's say you're really into the idea of being funnel fed. How do you bring that up with someone you're dating? I wonder how hard it is for people to introduce these interests in a typical dating situation.



it's a lot easier than you would think.. i mean, if you can't talk about what gets you going, what kind of a relationship are you really in?


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 14, 2007)

Ivy said:


> it's a lot easier than you would think.. i mean, if you can't talk about what gets you going, what kind of a relationship are you really in?


 
Excellent point. And truly people should be more open about what turns them on. I'm never embarrassed to give the litany of things that get me revved.


----------



## Jes (Jul 14, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> with or without choco morsels?


what are you, retarded?


----------



## mossystate (Jul 14, 2007)

Gasp!

You know, Waxy, if I were you I would turn that machine to high and make those cookies with Ex-lax....


----------



## Butterbelly (Jul 14, 2007)

Since I'm a bit familiar in this area, I'll answer some of the OPs questions.

I'd recommend these:

http://www.altrec.com/shop/detail/24264/

http://www.backcountry.com/store/CAS0327/c3/s16/MSR-Hydromedary-Hydration-Bag.html

http://www.backcountry.com/store/CAS0346/c3/s16/Platypus-Big-Zip-II-Hydration-System.html

Hikers use these for a hydration source while hiking/climbing. There are different sizes available...not just the one I've shown you, so you might want to look specifically for hiking water bags. You simply bite on the end of the tube for the liquid to flow. It's easy to use and easy to clean up, too. Consider getting an IV pole to hang it on, so that the liquid can move freely through the tube. 

I dated someone that used one one these things, and he made sort of a milkshake mixture and put it in there.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 14, 2007)

Jes said:


> what are you, retarded?



blue is pretty.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 14, 2007)

Jes said:


> what are you, retarded?



M-O-O-N, that spells cookie dough!


----------



## boots (Jul 14, 2007)

Jes said:


> Icing leaves me cold.
> 
> Get to work on the cookie dough machine!



Cookie dough could definitely be force-fed with a pastry press, that's what they're for!

wink


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 14, 2007)

Jes said:


> have you tried? no? well then...



Well, obviously not.  

Otherwise I would have known. I thought that sort of thing only happened in that fat fic stuff. I didn't think someone would actually do that to another person. I also assumed the gag reflex would kick in if someone even tried.



> think of it this way: some people get off on 'force' feeding, and other people get off vomiting during sex.



Yikes!


----------



## fatboy1004 (Jul 14, 2007)

I had a hard time with it at first, but I found that once the idea of fat admiration is on the table, it's not a huge leap to gaining/feeding. And it's hardly a huge leap from there to having a funnel involved. Now some -- Ivy, perhaps -- are more comfortable with their sexuality than others, as evidenced by her site, but again, you don't have to be willing to discuss it with anyone other than the person you are with at the time. And I think Ivy is right -- if you can't do that, then your relationship probably needs some examination in general.

Anyway, if this is something that you have thought about, or are thinking about now, don't let the fact that it seems uncomfortable to bring it up stop you. You'll probably like it. A lot.

Like a whole lot. I can't begin to tell you how erotic it is to lay back and have someone pour something super fattening into your mouth while you swallow it as fast as you can, knowing it's just making you fatter. 

<shudder>


----------



## Jes (Jul 15, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Gasp!
> 
> You know, Waxy, if I were you I would turn that machine to high and make those cookies with Ex-lax....



you think you can taunt, but right now? YOU ARE POWERLESS! (cf. the J-log. Or...the Chronicles. Can't recall!)


----------



## Jes (Jul 15, 2007)

boots said:


> Cookie dough could definitely be force-fed with a pastry press, that's what they're for!
> 
> wink



Well, I'm not getting any younger over here! *snap*snap*


----------



## mossystate (Jul 15, 2007)

Jes said:


> you think you can taunt, but right now? YOU ARE POWERLESS! (cf. the J-log. Or...the Chronicles. Can't recall!)



cf.???..clogged funnel?


----------



## FemFeeder (Jul 15, 2007)

Butterbelly said:


> Since I'm a bit familiar in this area, I'll answer some of the OPs questions.
> 
> I'd recommend these:
> 
> ...


That is incredibly awesome! Thanks for those links!


As for the whole "coming out" so to speak about feederism and in this case a desire to tube feed...the way i figured it out was... I knew I liked chubby guys, my biggest celebrity crush ever was (and still is) Benji from Good Charlotte... he's not a skinny person (hee hee) so when my first boyfriend started sniffing around I told him that i was into chubby guys..in which he replied "i'll get chubby for you" that did things to me my little 14 year old mind could not comprehend at the time. I was with him for years...slowly I started realizing that his body and the growth of his body was a BIG thing for me...I fould anime pics online of anime characters I recongnized drawn as 3, 4 times their usual size...I started wondering why people did this, si i researched it...only to find out things I had never know about myself...that's when it wasn't just a weight gain thing...it was a FEEDER thing. well, me and my ex had a pretty bitter breakup last year and he is very good friends with my current. One day he comes up to me and says "what's this Shane's talking about you wanted him to eat for you?" and well...i think that's about the easiest i have ever been able to explain myself lol.


----------



## FemFeeder (Jul 15, 2007)

fatboy1004 said:


> I had a hard time with it at first, but I found that once the idea of fat admiration is on the table, it's not a huge leap to gaining/feeding. And it's hardly a huge leap from there to having a funnel involved. Now some -- Ivy, perhaps -- are more comfortable with their sexuality than others, as evidenced by her site, but again, you don't have to be willing to discuss it with anyone other than the person you are with at the time. And I think Ivy is right -- if you can't do that, then your relationship probably needs some examination in general.
> 
> Anyway, if this is something that you have thought about, or are thinking about now, don't let the fact that it seems uncomfortable to bring it up stop you. You'll probably like it. A lot.
> 
> ...


*shivers* ooooh...don't say things like that...:eat2:


----------



## Jes (Jul 15, 2007)

mossystate said:


> cf.???..clogged funnel?



sorry--it's Latin, for confer or compare. Used one place in a text to refer to another place in a text.


----------



## boots (Jul 15, 2007)

Jes said:


> Well, I'm not getting any younger over here! *snap*snap*



Naughty girl . Be careful what you wish for


----------



## DrFeeder (Jul 15, 2007)

I wrote a story  about this a long time ago, but someone told me the method described would never work. 

Dr. Feeder (aka "TR")


----------



## DrFeeder (Jul 15, 2007)

Side note: No one actually asked me how I came to write that story (Thin Discrimination), but I'll pretend they did.

The whole force feeding thing never really appealed to me and I couldn't figure out how to write a story about it.

Then I read about the geese they fatten in France to make pate de fois gras. They need really fat geese to make this stuff, and they force-feed the geese with a funnel to make them fat. Horrible, right?

But here's the kicker: _The geese LOVE it!_ When it's feeding time, they honk excitedly and try to push each other aside to get to the funnel! I wondered if that would happen if you did it with people and came up with that story.

Morally it would be awful to do it to women; but I have to admit, I do find the idea kind of erotic...am I sick?

Dr. Feeder


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 15, 2007)

DrFeeder said:


> but I have to admit, I do find the idea kind of erotic...am I sick?



Do you really want an answer to that?


----------



## drizzt (Jul 16, 2007)

this is very simple and safe to do. there are a few methods that work. two that have personally worked

1. what you will need for the first method. 

A...about 3, 4 feet of small diameter tubbing available at most hardware stores. the smaller the better as it helps to regulate the flow of what your going to be using as a liquid.

B... a water bottle 16 oz size is fine.

c... some tape 

how to make this work..

take the cap off the water bottle and make a hole in the top of the cap alittle smaller then the size of your tubing. using a drill bit works very good.
pass the tubing thru the cap, only alittle bit about 1/2 inch at most.tape the tube and the cap on the outside alittle bit just to hold it in place. screw the cap back on the bottle. now you have a tube sticking out of the bottle thru the cap. now you have a real tubing device that you can fill up with any type of liquid. you can have your feedee/partner/ or whoever your trying to fill up take the tube into there mouth and you have yourself a real tubing device. i suggest your partner be half sitting up to make it easier to swallow. a few things you have to figure out is, are you going to hold the bottle for them to drink. or you can figure out an easy way to hold the bottle to a shelf so it stays above them and you can do all sorts of things to your partner while they are tubing. adding alittle more risk and fun you can get a baby pacifier and drill out the sucky thing and put the tube thru that, and tape that together and then rubber band that around your partners head so that cant spit out the tubbing. thats a real feeling of helplessness, but dont worry they wont chock as your using small enough tubing they can block the opening with thier tounge. 

another way that is alittle simpler

get yourself a small cooler with the drainage spout on the bottom of it. simply find the right size tubing and put it on that and fill er up. works great. 

i suggest doing your partner a favor, get a good hose clamp and let the liquid get near to the end of the tube. if you dont they will get a mouth full of air before the liquid gets to them. not a good thing. i have done it both ways and they both work great, it can make for a fun time if your both into exploring that fantasy.


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2007)

DrFeeder said:


> Side note: No one actually asked me how I came to write that story (Thin Discrimination), but I'll pretend they did.
> 
> The whole force feeding thing never really appealed to me and I couldn't figure out how to write a story about it.
> 
> ...



AFLAC!


hahahaha. Oh, I do amuse myself.

But really, kudos to you for coming up with a way to make your fantasy work in a way you can justify. I'm always trying to do that with things that really, really are...inapporpriate, immoral and even illegal. I know what it's like to want to get into something totally, vs. with reservations.

didn't read your story. and, i know it's a duck, not a goose. let me have this!


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 16, 2007)

Um, the geese love it? No. I am all for humans engaging in mutually consented tube feeding, but the operative word there is consent. Don't confuse a human sexual practice with animal torture, please. 



> In modern foie gras factory farms, geese and ducks are confined, usually in either small pens or in tiny cages that virtually lock the birds in place. Thus restrained, the birds cannot escape the "feeder" and the mechanized feeding machine. One by one, the feeder grabs each bird and plunges the metal pipe of the feeding machine down their throats. The machine pumps a huge amount of a corn-and-oil mixture directly into their gullets in just a few seconds, equivalent to one-third to one-fourth of the birds' own body weight each day.
> 
> This brutal treatment is devastating to the health of the birds. In a matter of weeks, their livers have swollen up to ten times their normal size. Breathing and walking become difficult as the liver pushes against other organs, causing respiratory stress due to decreased air sac space in their lungs, and forcing the legs to move outward at an unnatural angle. Ducks at foie gras farms have been observed panting and struggling to stand, using their wings to push themselves forward when their crippled legs can no longer support them. Struggling to move causes infection-prone open pressure sores to develop and fester on their hocks (legs) and keels (chest area).
> 
> ...



Sounds great, doesn't it!?

I'm not trying to rain on everyone's tube parade, but there are people reading who may not know of the horrors of foie gras production, and I couldn't just let this one go.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 16, 2007)

To even joke or make light of something such as foie gras production is just awful. A kink practiced by adult humans has nothing to do with one of the most vile forms of animal abuse in existence.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 16, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> To even joke or make light of something such as foie gras production is just awful. A kink practiced by adult humans has nothing to do with one of the most vile forms of animal abuse in existence.



Thank you. Not only that but comparing a fun sex practice to animal abuse is a great way to make non-feeders think you're completely sick. The two have no correlation at all.


----------



## love dubh (Jul 16, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Um, the geese love it? No. I am all for humans engaging in mutually consented tube feeding, but the operative word there is consent. Don't confuse a human sexual practice with animal torture, please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beat me to it, girl. Immediately, I thought "WTF? No. Foie gras production tortures the geese." You, FTW.

And I threw up in my mouth a bit. Seriously. :[

ETA: I can rep neither LovesBHMs nor Waxy. My world is sad and bleak.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 16, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Beat me to it, girl. Immediately, I thought "WTF? No. Foie gras production tortures the geese." You, FTW.
> 
> And I threw up in my mouth a bit. Seriously. :[
> 
> ETA: I can rep neither LovesBHMs nor Waxy. My world is sad and bleak.



No, your world is filled with love! And not tortured geese. 

My reaction was the same; I haven't had that visceral an "oh hell no" in a long while.


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2007)

i didn't get it. i missed the boat. i don't know what i was thinking.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 16, 2007)

Jes said:


> i didn't get it. i missed the boat. i don't know what i was thinking.



You were thinking of my luscious flanks, and were distracted. It happens.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 16, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Um, the geese love it? No. I am all for humans engaging in mutually consented tube feeding, but the operative word there is consent. Don't confuse a human sexual practice with animal torture, please.



Guess who just earned some Rep.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 16, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I haven't had that visceral an "oh hell no" in a long while.



I get that feeling a lot reading the stuff here. That, plus "ick," "WTF" and "You've got to be shitting me."


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> "You've got to be shitting me."



Maybe stay out of the brown showers threads, then??


----------



## Axof (Jul 17, 2007)

Without going into the futile debate if it is right or not I am going to post some personal tips and tricks for people who are seriously interested.

I had been introduced to tube feeding by my ex girlfriend who was (as I thought at that time) into some weird kinky stuff. I later somehow lerned to like some of her extravagant plays (like the tube), but we ultimately broke out because things were getting out of hand and I felt my health or sanity would be in jeopardy.
Anyway, the best and easiest way is to go to a department store or cyclo store where they sell the hydratation backpacks. They also sell the replacement inserts - it is a plastic bag with attached tube and valve. Funny many of these bags have also a handle or hole so they can be actually easily hung! A good one is about 70 Oz (or 2 liters)
With the valve you can set the flow to the required setting and put the bag higher than the head.
Now the true trick for the tube feeding is to put the tube in the mouth further so it goes at least beyond the middle of the tongue. (like the trick to beer bong) This way you can't stop the flow by the tip of the tongue and all what you can do is to swallow. If you put the flow reasonably slow, you can easily breathe between swallows.

This has actually another effect as I soon learned on myself. Putting the tube further into the mouth you are bypassing the taste buds on the tongue and mouth and so you are able to gulp down faster, more volume and far more fattening liquids that you could normally. For example I couldn't drink half and half normal way without feeling sick just after few gulps, but with this method, my gf could pour the whole carton into my belly. You could immagine the results on my midsection after few of such feedings.

So be warned, you can actually seriously accelerate the weight gain of your loved ones in a record time with such tube feedeng. If you don't really want to endanger the health of your partner, do such things only as a special occassion. Also never attempt to pressure your partner into too much volume. I'd say one liter of fattening stuff is actually enough for many, many of first experiments and you can try later 1.5 liters or maybe even to 2 liters max if your partner develops really expanding stomach. (Which he/she will with tube feeding, I know)
Never ever experiment with any of the NG tube feeding that goes into the stomach. In best case it will end up in violent vomitting. That is the kinky stuff that has to be avoided at all cost.

A very fattening liquid is half and half, condensed milk (plain, NOT the sweet one!), condensed milk with melted ice cream, with melted butter etc.. These are unhealthy and sometimes very unhealthy. If your partner is lactose intollerant (as I found out I am) there are actually good alternatives that are at least as fattening if not even more and they can actually benefit your health which is quite a paradox. If you are interested, let me know, I'd explain some of them.


----------



## SensualDistender (Jul 24, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> There's always been an unwritten understanding on Dimensions that since fat is seen as so negative in the world outside Dimensions, any sort of negativity towards anything else goes against the message of the site.
> 
> The idea that if we can accept fat here, there's not much else we shouldn't be able to accept and/or be open to. Some people are just more militant about that than others.
> 
> The thought put simply is: This is an acceptance site, ergo, accept all things, or keep your mouth shut about your feelings against something.



There are quite a few regulars here who will tear you to pieces if you say something they don't agree with. Just read back through the forums and you will see who they are.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 24, 2007)

Yes, but it'd be so much more fun if you'd just tell me. :batting:


----------



## mandylover (Aug 8, 2007)

I've been using the hydration pak approach since last year on myself. It's really quite efficient. If you leave the mouthpiece on it works pretty well. Bite, and the liquid flow, stop, and it stops. Very good for gaging your fullness. Safety first. That couple with working from home for the last 10 months has really done a complete job on my belly.


----------



## newlylarge (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry if this posting is a bit long and may seem "preachy," but I really feel that this topic involves issue of SAFETY that needs to be addressed at some length. Sorry also if I am repeating some of what has already been said here.

Although I respect the desires of those who wish to engage in consented to "forced" or "tube" feeding, I cannot help but think it may be a bit too dangerous. Not only the actual feeding process, but also perhaps that the "efficiency" of such measures may result in weight-gain at an unhealthy rate. After all, your basic "overeating" is certainly capable of packing on the pounds at a very rapid rate. Is "tube" feeding really necessary?

But if one's interest is in engaging in "tube" feeding is more for the "fun" of the process itself than actual rapid weight-gain, then I might suggest a less "extreme" and safer alternative which my girlfriend and I engaged in that is still rather "fun" (or "exciting") for both "feeder" and "feedee." It is not actual "forced" feeding in the sense that it does not bypass the "feedee" actually swallowing at his or her own pace, but it preserves the element of "feeding" by "non-conventional" means.

The idea is to create the "feeling" or "illusion" that the "feedee" is being "force fed" or "overstuffed" when, in fact, that is not the case. "Stuffing" someone by use of a "tube" may be a fantasy for many people, but some fantasies are too dangerous to become reality. I would recommend merely, in a sense, "pretending" to play-out such a fantasy.

Once my girlfriend and I agreed upon the goal of my being "fattened-up" with her "assistance," our approach mostly took the form of her cooking for me and my eating what she cooked. This accounted for well over 90% of what I ate, but she sometimes literally "fed" me more as a form of "play" than anything else. We certainly did not regard it as "forced" feeding. At first, she would sometimes "hand-feed" me things like pastries or ice-cream. Eventually, as a result of her baking and icing cakes, my girlfriend hit upon the idea of "feeding" me with a pastry-bag. This is, of course, a bag normally filled with icing for the purpose of decorating cakes or filling pastries.

Some have already mentioned this method in the context of using actual icing or even cookie dough (which would seem to be a bit too thick), but my girlfriend filled the pastry bag with chocolate mousse which was not too thick and not so overwhelmingly sweet as actual icing would have been.

As I said, we did not use it as a means of "forced" feeding, but it does share elements with the use of a "tube" and in a totally SAFE and controlled manner. She would simply have me lay back on her couch or even in her bed with me "propped up" at about a 45 degree angle on some pillows. She would then place the tip of the pastry-bag in my mouth and squeeze in the mousse at a rate that allowed me to swallow it at my own pace. Totally safe.

As I said, we really did this as a form of "play" (generally in conjunction with moments of "intimacy") and not really as a means of "stuffing" me. But for those who also have the goal trying to "feed" someone more "efficiently," I will say that, when she "fed" me this way, I did find that I ate MUCH more than on most occasions when I merely "ate" what she had cooked for me. Very often, after a large meal, I would feel as if I was too full to eat any more. But on such occasions when she would "feed me" with a pastry-bag filled with mousse (after a couple of hours to "digest" part of my meal), I did often surprise myself (and probably my girlfriend) with how much more I was able to eat.

Many nights, I felt as if I was completely full after eating a meal that she had prepared for me. But then, I found that I was not so full as I thought when I was being "fed" with a pastry-bag and I was able to eat an entire bag of mousse with no problem or ill-effects. At worst, after being "filled like a pastry" (as my girlfriend liked to call it), I might merely feel "like a beach whale" as I lay on her bed. I would feel as if I "could not move," but of course this was not really the case.

Even so, my "feeling" and "looking" as if I was "stuffed" to the point of "immobility" added to the sense of "fun" and "play" which "excited" both my girlfriend and I during our moments of "intimacy" to follow. The point here is that I was not REALLY overstuffed to the point of not being able to move, but I sort of "felt" and even "looked" that way due to my rather swollen, full belly. But this was merely a "feeling" or "appearance" of such a state. It was not REAL, but was "illusion" which added to the "play" or "pretend" element. The key here is, don't REALLY do such a thing. Simply "pretend" that you have. It is safe and still accomplishes the "fantasy" element.  

If one's interest in "tube" feeding is to completely "stuff" their partner, then my girlfriend's use of a pastry-bag created the "illusion" of my becoming "overstuffed" even when, in fact, I had only eaten to the point of feeling too full to eat any more. Once again, completely safe while creating the "illusion" of it having been something more.

Once again, I stress the issue of safety. If one, literally, sticks a tube down their partner's throat, it seems quite dangerous. In such a case, the "feeder" rather than the "feedee" would seem to be the one "regulating" the amount and rate at which the "feedee's" stomach is being filled. Moreover, such "tube feeding" may fill the "feedee's" stomach so rapidly that even he or she might not realize when it is too much. It seems rather risky.

As I said, with the approach my girlfriend and I took, the "illusion" was created that she was "stuffing" me, but in reality, she was merely squeezing chocolate mousse into my mouth (and not "far back" in my mouth) and I was still "swallowing" by normal means, there was no danger of my being "overstuffed" with too much food.

So, I would recommend extreme caution in the use of "tube" feeding and encourage the use of something like a pastry-bag to merely create the "illusion" of "forced" feeding without the potential dangers.


----------



## newlylarge (Aug 12, 2007)

If it was not obvious, my last posting was in response to the notion of "tube feeding" in the sense of literally placing a tube far back in a "feedee's" mouth or even, to any degree, down his or her throat. Naturally, if one is talking about merely having a "feedee" hold a tube or funnel in his or her mouth "by their own power" (not "fastened" in place in any way), then I suppose there is no danger and it is not fundamentally different than the use of a pastry-bag as I described. The key is that the "feedee" is in complete and IMMEDIATE control to stop eating at any instant.

Even so, if the goal is to engage in a form of "intimate play," then I might suggest that the approach of using a pastry-bag as my girlfriend and I did is quite a bit more "intimate" and therefore much more "fun" or "exciting."  

I assume that even a safe form of "tube feeding," in which the "feedee" is swallowing at his or her own pace and able to stop at any time, somehow involves the "feedee" being seated as the "feeder" presumably stands and "feeds" a liquid or such thing into the "tube" or "funnel." Not very "intimate," but hey, whatever "floats your boat." 

For my part, the approach that my girlfriend took seemed more suited to "play" in connection with "intimacy." I am not sure what role such feeding plays in other people's "relationships," but as I said, for my girlfriend and I it was an occasional form of "play" undertaken as a segue into our moments of intimacy. As such, it was usually undertaken with me lying on her bed and with both of us "appropriately" dressed so that we could seamlessly transition from her "feeding" me to "other fun activities." But that is probably more than anyone here wanted to know.  

But if that is your purpose for such "feeding," than I might suggest that being side by side in bed, in our case with me "laying back" a bit as my girlfiend squeezed mousse into my mouth, creates a much more intimate situation than having the "feedee" seated in a chair as the "feeder" stands over him or her pouring liquid into a tube or funnel. With the "pastry-bag approach," both parties are very close together (virtually face-to-face) and the whole thing is rather conducive to a moment of "intimacy" to follow.

Again, it was not my intention to get too "personal" here, but I thought it made sense to point-out how my suggested approach is not only SAFE, but may even be preferable if the goal is to be a form of rather "intimate play."


----------



## fatboy1004 (Aug 13, 2007)

newlylarge said:


> If it was not obvious, my last posting was in response to the notion of "tube feeding" in the sense of literally placing a tube far back in a "feedee's" mouth or even, to any degree, down his or her throat. Naturally, if one is talking about merely having a "feedee" hold a tube or funnel in his or her mouth "by their own power" (not "fastened" in place in any way), then I suppose there is no danger and it is not fundamentally different than the use of a pastry-bag as I described. The key is that the "feedee" is in complete and IMMEDIATE control to stop eating at any instant.
> 
> Even so, if the goal is to engage in a form of "intimate play," then I might suggest that the approach of using a pastry-bag as my girlfriend and I did is quite a bit more "intimate" and therefore much more "fun" or "exciting."
> 
> ...


Dude:

Interesting "posts" and I'm totally in "favor" of your "ideas" on "feeding" and "gaining" and "so on", but for the "love" of "all that is holy" will you "please" get a "screwdriver" and "pry" the "quotation mark" key off of your "keyboard?" And then perhaps "you" could "beat" the "fucking thing" to "smithereens" with a "hammer."

Please?


----------



## newlylarge (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks, "fatboy1004."

I'll "give" your "suggestion" a "try."

" "


----------



## squurp (Aug 13, 2007)

Ahhh, sarcasm on the internet. . . a fine line between humor and just being obnoxious.


----------



## Mindee (Sep 15, 2007)

growingincolorado said:


> Sticking a tube through the nasal passage and to the stomach is a delicate operation and should be left to medical professionals. If you snake the tube into the lungs by accident and pump fluid in there, you'll kill him. Plus, it's painful to take the tube out.
> 
> Funnel feeding might be your best bet, just use something like a beer bong.


A little warning from an E-R Nurse..I totally agree with the post. Don't try that. You'll wind up in my ER and the news I'll have for you won't be good!


----------



## JustMe (Sep 15, 2007)

FemFeeder said:


> I adore force feeding in general but it seems it would be so much more fun if I could just feed my boyfriend through a tube, a nice liquid that he could keep swollowing...
> 
> What's the best way to go about tube feeding? Or liquid stuffing?


...

...

OK, I will.

...

If you want to get a tube to the stomach, and not the nasty tube through the nose crap. Go to a hobby store and get that very soft and flexible, model airplane hose used for gas line. Unless there's better someplace, never dared walk into a medical supply place, would be really weird. It's very soft plastic/rubber. Either shave, or heat (do not burn), to make one end rounded. Then swallow it like eating a spaghetti noodle. Can breathe and get something down at the same time. It's pretty small though, so it's not going to get a lot down fast or anything. (at your own risk!)

Effective and it works.

...

Don't ask how I know... yet. :blink:


----------



## growingman (Sep 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-On_rOdfkRo
I saw this and thought that doesn't look so bad even though the tube looks pretty fat. I really enjoy the taste of good food and love the act of being fed by a sexy woman I am attracted to, so I am not really enthusiastic about being tube fed, but I would try it if she really wanted to do it and was careful.


----------



## Korota (Sep 17, 2007)

Personally, tube-feeding isn't a major aspect of my fetish in and of itself, but it does often have an important role in the whole 'Pigs is Pigs'-style feeding machine fantasy that I'm rather fond of. The main reason I'm posting, though, is to give my two cents on the responses of people who've busted the proverbial gasket over this thing.

It seems like all the people who are so against this are imagining a b-grade horror movie scenario where the feedee is tied down and gets a garden hose rammed down her(because it's _always_ a woman who's the victim of a male sociopath in this kind of relationship ) throat, then pumped full of bacon grease through an air compressor until her stomach ruptures. Because that's the only possible situation in which any kind of tube would be used in the process of consuming something. Except, you know, not.

Let's look at this in a non-slasher-flick perspective. People actually use a tube to drink fluids all the time. It's called a straw. Yes, the people who use straws aren't using them because it's a turn-on, just convenient. And yes, this is a pretty far cry from the tube-feeding concept that the topic is talking about, but so is that dangerous torture technique that some people seem to be associating with tube-feeding. And it's not like there's only these two extremes to pick from. If you took a straw, made it longer and flexible, then put one end into your mouth and stuck a funnel to the other end, that's probably more like the tube-feeding scenario that people who are actually into it are thinking of or actually using.


----------



## JustMe (Sep 19, 2007)

I thought I'd just clear up my last post. I found out that it works by using it on myself. It was a very short period of time years ago. It does work and is only very slightly uncomfortable. From what I have read and seen on hospital methods (and their tubes), what I tried was heck of a lot less nasty and painful. Theirs is more for function, not comfort. However, I never used it fully as you might be thinking. After being able to get a tube down safely, my curiosity and problem solving was complete, thus I was no longer interested. I only did a handful of times of using water to attempt to stretch the stomach and that was all. But that didn't keep any interest, as I was far from serious.

I doubt anyone would like me to recount the odd sensation of your stomach becoming full without swallowing or eating.

I'm sure some people are imagining something from some horror flick as the above poster described. It certainly was not.

Since I know how bad people can be in their thoughts. I did not do it because it was exciting. I did not do it because I liked it, or anything remotely like it. I did not do it to get off... or tons of other things. I simply did it to see if it was possible. Answer - Yes.

So turn your creep meter off now, and go about your business.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Oct 3, 2007)

TubeFeeding Sounds like a Great Idea


----------



## ManFeeder (Nov 6, 2007)

My first introduction to tube-feeding was to chat about it with someone online. I couldn't believe they were serious at first, but then out of boredom I decided to watch them on cam. I remember laughing my ass off that first time. I mean it just looked so ridiculous. I was never repulsed by the idea, I didn't really judge. I knew I would never want to do that to myself, but I didn't mind watching since I enjoyed chatting with the person and felt an attraction.

Then in a completely insane move on my part, I invited the person to my home to help fulfill a fantasy of his of doing this in front of someone. I'd never met him before, but I felt it would be ok if he came to my house. My turf so to speak. It was great to finally meet the guy in person and it was exciting to be able to help him fulfill a fantasy. I didn't mind watching him feed himself with the portable tube feeding funnel he'd built. As long as it wasn't hurting me and he enjoyed it, what was the harm in it?

Since those early days a few years ago, the feeding has progressed to a point where I tie him up on the couch in a sitting position. A couple times he has tied himself up, waiting for me to arrive.

When I started feeding his mixtures to him, I was concerned about it being too much, but now I realize that he has created a somewhat safe environment where he has control of the situation. He can always get free, even when he binds himself waiting for me. I decide how much to give him, but he always starts and ends the process himself. If its too much, he'll stomp his foot. I have to say that this has never happened yet, which is why I feel comfortable assisting him.

The portable tube or "batter bong" as he likes to call it, was a 2 or 3 liter plastic bottle with the bottom cut off. A tube was attached to the top, so when turned upside down it looks like a large funnel. The tube is flexible enough to bend in half so that you can fill the bottle without it spilling. Then you slowly release it by placing the tube in the mouth as quickly as possible. He then can stop the flow with his tongue until he is ready to swallow or force it down his throat.

The tubing broke, so he's tried placing a tube in a milk carton and the other end in his mouth. You tape the tube in the carton at the point where you want the flow of liquid to stop. Then he just starts to suck it like syphoning gas and the liquid flows.

I love stroking him off while this is going on. And of course, there are the belly rubs.

So far this has all been one-sided. Me doing everything for him. I don't know how to broach the subject of more of a sexual relationship. At times I think it would be welcome, but then I can also see he'd be afraid to lose my participation if things didn't work out. I don't know. I guess I'll think on it awhile longer. Or if anyone has any suggestions, send them my way.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 19, 2007)

You sound incredibly hot, ManFeeder!

BUT, if he can block it with his tongue then it's not tube feeding where it goes directly into the stomach. This is more like the beer bong or batter bong method, which is perfectly safe.

The gravity feed method can develop some significant force --keep in mind that the stomach has a finite capacity. The limitation is in liters per unit time, so take it slow and allow the stomach to partially empty between loads.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 19, 2007)

Buffetbelly said:


> You sound incredibly hot, ManFeeder!
> 
> BUT, if he can block it with his tongue then it's not tube feeding where it goes directly into the stomach.



When used here, it's generally used in the "feeding via a tube" sense, rather than directly into the stomach. We don't allow instruction on this due to the potential for danger and injury to parties involved who are not medically trained/qualified to do that.

/moderator


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I meant. I didn't want anyone to think that ManFeeder was talking about the more dangerous method.

More importantly, did the guy gain weight?


----------



## ManFeeder (Nov 19, 2007)

He's putting on the pounds. Nice round belly that I just love to rub.

And yes, I know its not tube feeding in the true sense, but its still scary enough this way. Exciting too!


----------



## Koldun (Nov 20, 2007)

wow - I'd like to try this.


----------



## Koldun (Nov 20, 2007)

Mindee said:


> A little warning from an E-R Nurse..I totally agree with the post. Don't try that. You'll wind up in my ER and the news I'll have for you won't be good!



Hm....if it meant meeting you Mindee, it might be worth it....


----------



## s.roberts627 (Dec 4, 2007)

Hello Dimensions, de-lurking after years of visiting to share my experience. Manfeeder's story mirrors my man feedee experience. 

We met online, however I was very much into his kink. He only had to do it a few times on cam for me to know I HAD to see him tube feed in person, and I was not disappointed. He gained slowly, since we would ony meet about once or twice a month. And like her experience, I ended up tying him down so he could not resist. 

So after about 2 years of doing this for him I decided it was time. It was time to have my way with him, but on my terms. 

He was difficult to motivate and resistant to my advances. However I knew the one thing that he'd give in to, becuase he always gives in. 

I told him, in no uncertain terms, that I was going to put 30 lbs on him as fast as possible and when he reached my goal, he was going to get a surprise. If he did not do this, then everything would stop and he'd be on his own. I know, it was manipulative. But after stroking his cock while he fed for so long, I had a need that I was going to satisfy my way!

Without suprise, he accepted and submitted. I took over his intake and as a result, his gain. I started by using the tube method to increase his capacity, and then used it to increase the caloric/fat content as I stretched his belly out. I did my best to ensure he was always full and pushing his limit. I found some very fattening liquid recipies on the internet and used them on him, liberally at least once a day, 3 or 4 times on the weekend (in addition to stuffing him with regular food). The secret was to stroke him while he was feeding/sucking on the tube, then he would always go to capacity and a little more sometimes.

So anyway, with daily force feedings (he wanted it, and I liked it) and many orgasms for him he gained my goal in a little more than 45 days. As a result, I laid him out and made him do me while I fed him. This was the first time he had sex with me ever!

We no longer see each other I am sad to say. After we "broke the barrier" so to speak he continued to gain from about 280 to about 450 in a year. I couldn't stop myself once I got to screw him while feeding him. :eat1: Oh, heaven!!

I'm with a new man now, who is not into feeding (unfortunatly). However he fulfills me in so many other ways I can let it go. I have kept coming to dimensions becuase I love the positive outlook, and the weight gain stories fulfill my fantasies. 

Thanks for reading, and I hope this helped manfeeder realize that she is not the only woman out there whom has had this experience. If anyone wants to know more, ask here and I will answer here.


----------



## GrowingBoy (Dec 7, 2007)

"After we "broke the barrier" so to speak he continued to gain from about 280 to about 450 in a year. I couldn't stop myself once I got to screw him while feeding him. Oh, heaven!!"

What was it like for you seeing him grow so rapidly? Did you have a goal for him to get so enormous? How did it affect your relationship?


----------



## s.roberts627 (Dec 10, 2007)

Good morning Growingboy, I'll try to answer those. 

What was it like for you seeing him grow so rapidly?

To see him grow rapidly was surprising at first, then it was thrilling. I'd make sure to buy his clothes with stretchy waists and shirts (especially t-shirts) with large belly areas to accomodate the rapid swelling. What I enjoyed more than anything was filling him up so much his upper belly would swell and get very tight. As a result his lower belly started to retain the fat and it really grew fast as his capacity increased with the feedings. I'd rub baby oil on it to ensure stretchmarks would be minimal, and to make the skin much more pliable for growth. 

Did you have a goal for him to get so enormous? 

This might sound strange, but not a weight goal. Our goal was to see how quickly he could gain. We both wanted his belly to get as big as it could as fast as it could. Being intelligent people it was thought out thoroughly before I told him what I was going to do with him. We both knew the list of items that goes with growing that fast. 

How did it affect your relationship?

That's a good question. Over the course of our time together we almost became addicted to each other. I constantly thought about being with him, and seeing his poor swollen tummy stuffed again and again. He said he could not help but want to be with me because he felt totally at ease when I was around, and he admitted that he was also very addicted to the feeling of being painfully full and growing rapidly. I will say that my making sure he came only when he was totally full must have formed some sort of association in his mind that made it all irresistable, and compliant to say the least. 

And that is not to say I did not care for his well being. This seemed to deepen our trust of each other and I cared very much about not hurting him. However to see him painfully full and breathing shallow becuase of me, well that was too hot to resist. 

Hope that answered your questions, and I apologize for being wordy.


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Apr 19, 2009)

Mindee said:


> A little warning from an E-R Nurse..I totally agree with the post. Don't try that. You'll wind up in my ER and the news I'll have for you won't be good!



Too dangerous for lay folks like me. I would never try doing this.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 19, 2009)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> Fem Feeder
> Just stick the tube down his throat and turn it on and watch him get bigger and bigger



i'm confused. which switch turns it on?


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 19, 2009)

s.roberts627 said:


> If he did not do this, then everything would stop and he'd be on his own. I know, it was manipulative. But after stroking his cock while he fed for so long, I had a need that I was going to satisfy my way!
> 
> Without suprise, he accepted and submitted.



female feeders get such a free ride. this post made me sick.


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Apr 22, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> female feeders get such a free ride. this post made me sick.


Big smile.


----------



## Fatpatriot (Apr 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEdaDGUMuDk

any thoughts?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 25, 2009)

That's a no all over the place.


----------



## Fatpatriot (Apr 25, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> That's a no all over the place.



Thats so negative. That video actually turns me on:smitten:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 25, 2009)

Fatpatriot said:


> Thats so negative. That video actually turns me on:smitten:



negative nancy.


----------



## Fatpatriot (Apr 26, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> negative nancy.



On a positive note, I saw your picture in your profile. You are absolutly beutiful:smitten:


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 26, 2009)

Fatpatriot said:


> Thats so negative. That video actually turns me on:smitten:



In which case you're probably more into inflation than actual fat.

And just as an FYI... if someone shoots you down when you admit to liking a video where a girl inflates until she bursts (and dies), it's not going to go over well if you hit on them.


----------



## Fatpatriot (Apr 26, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> In which case you're probably more into inflation than actual fat.
> 
> And just as an FYI... if someone shoots you down when you admit to liking a video where a girl inflates until she bursts (and dies), it's not going to go over well if you hit on them.



Good point. I thought about that after the fact.


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 26, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> In which case you're probably more into inflation than actual fat.
> 
> And just as an FYI... if someone shoots you down when you admit to liking a video where a girl inflates until she bursts (and dies), it's not going to go over well if you hit on them.



That's a common misconception. Liking inflation doesn't mean the fat's off limits and enjoying one fantasy doesn't preclude having others even if they are of different levels of acceptability.


----------



## Fatpatriot (Apr 27, 2009)

Totmacher said:


> That's a common misconception. Liking inflation doesn't mean the fat's off limits and enjoying one fantasy doesn't preclude having others even if they are of different levels of acceptability.



Someone finally gets it, thanks. Hopefully I didn't scare thatgirl08 off.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 27, 2009)

Not scared yet.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 28, 2009)

Totmacher said:


> That's a common misconception. Liking inflation doesn't mean the fat's off limits and enjoying one fantasy doesn't preclude having others even if they are of different levels of acceptability.



I agree wholeheartedly, actually. I know that you can dig inflation and FA stuff- hell, I do- all I was saying was that it sounds from this and previous posts by him that he's more into the inflation aspects and not so much into the FA aspects.


----------



## Fatpatriot (Apr 28, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Not scared yet.



Thats great. I wasn't hitting on you when I said that I thought you are beutiful, I was just stating a fact. :smitten:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 28, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Thank you.



He's not flirting with you....I am however.

*walks up to you wearing a lesiure suit*
You from Tennessee cuz you're the only ten I see? :wubu:

lol


----------



## Fatpatriot (Apr 29, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> He's not flirting with you....I am however.
> 
> *walks up to you wearing a lesiure suit*
> You from Tennessee cuz you're the only ten I see? :wubu:
> ...



She is all yours. Good luck.


----------

